# root issue for atrix 4g



## Eldenmisty (Aug 26, 2011)

I have tried super one click and it freezes. Can someone tell me another root method for this phone


----------



## Carl_h (Aug 28, 2011)

*double post*


----------



## Carl_h (Aug 28, 2011)

HOW TO ROOT YOUR DEVICE ON ANDROID 2.3.4:

Follow the instructions in this post:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15872818
or
These Instructions:
http://briefmobile.com/motorola-atrix-4g-root


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## The great Brandini. (Oct 10, 2011)

I had the same issue, i used this method. using fastboot after failure. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1182871


----------



## Skuty (Apr 12, 2012)

2nd one works smoothly. thanks!


----------



## Djedgarftw (May 19, 2012)

I have done both and neither wants to work.

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------

